# Ectomorph Gain



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

I am bulking back up atm and finding it hard to get all the calories in each day with clean foods, is it ok to just eat some junk to get the calories in there.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

yes


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Cool wanna put on a stone. Gonna be hard easting like a horse atm and not gaining much.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Yes... Yes it is

If you want a biscuit... have it just don't over do it


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah us ectos can get away with a bit of junk food, you will regret it though, ive put on about 4/5% bf. But i like my chocolate biscuits and lemon curd yogurts so whatever :lol:


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Not worried about bf really as its a bulk so bound to put some on, but i need to hit my calories if i want to gain more size.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

look up 'dirty bulk'


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

also while bulking do i need to massively up my proteins well as carbs i usually have around 200g of protein a day.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

killah said:


> also while bulking do i need to massively up my proteins well as carbs i usually have around 200g of protein a day.


Im on 400 gram of protein and im 3 weeks out from a comp.


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Yes dont know if your on gear or not but does it need to be that high if your not.


----------



## SneakyCarrot (Nov 20, 2011)

You want to consume 1.4-1.7x the ammount that you weigh. So if you weigh 100kg, you would need 140-170g of protein. Any excess protein is stored as fat. Anyway, youll find that the diet you need to be on will be high carb/ high protein. Just eat everything you see. In the past two years Ive gone from weighing 10.5 stone to 15 stone, I then put on weight by not going to the gym for almost a year and eating asif I still was. I then started going back to the gym and im down 16.3 stone and need to shed another 5kg to be at 12-14% bodyfat which is my ideal. Its a long road but you get there. Dont expect miricles overnight. Take progress pictures even if they make you look ratty as anything, then look back on them bro and see how far you've come. Thats what I did and its crazy becuase I thought I would never ever have the physique I do at the moment. Its by no means perfect but I dont think Ill ever be happy with my body like most on here!

p.s. from 10.5 stone to 15 stone I just ate what ever. I didnt have a clue about protein/ carb/ fat intake etc.. I just knew I wanted to eat alot of meat and get the kcal in.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Rolla said:


> You want to consume 1.4-1.7x the ammount that you weigh. So if you weigh 100kg, you would need 140-170g of protein. Any excess protein is stored as fat. Anyway, youll find that the diet you need to be on will be high carb/ high protein. Just eat everything you see. In the past two years Ive gone from weighing 10.5 stone to 15 stone, I then put on weight by not going to the gym for almost a year and eating asif I still was. I then started going back to the gym and im down 16.3 stone and need to shed another 5kg to be at 12-14% bodyfat which is my ideal. Its a long road but you get there. Dont expect miricles overnight. Take progress pictures even if they make you look ratty as anything, then look back on them bro and see how far you've come. Thats what I did and its crazy becuase I thought I would never ever have the physique I do at the moment. Its by no means perfect but I dont think Ill ever be happy with my body like most on here!


this is wrong mate, better off deleting this post.


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

get a gallon of full fat milk down you.

2400 calories right there!


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Im sure excess protein is burnt for energy not stored as fat

Correct me if im wrong


----------



## SneakyCarrot (Nov 20, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> this is wrong mate, better off deleting this post.


Are you sure? A friend of mine at uni is studying pharmacy and she has been taught that. Another who is studying fitness was also told the same thing. As they both told me off for eating too much protein.. ?? can you expand, always like learning things.

http://1stholistic.com/nutrition/hol_nutr_does-excess-protein-turn-to-fat.htm


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

killah said:


> I am bulking back up atm and finding it hard to get all the calories in each day with clean foods, is it ok to just eat some junk to get the calories in there.


Dude if your finding it hard to get the calories boost your protein shakes. I do this

2 scoops of whey 200 calories

2 scoops carb powder 200 calories

milk 200 calories

tbsp peanut butter

2 tbsp olive oil 270 calories

banana 90calories

total approx 1000 calories. 2 of them a day plus 3 meals easy 3000-4000 calories.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Rolla said:


> Are you sure? A friend of mine at uni is studying pharmacy and she has been taught that. Another who is studying fitness was also told the same thing. As they both told me off for eating too much protein.. ?? can you expand, always like learning things.
> 
> http://1stholistic.com/nutrition/hol_nutr_does-excess-protein-turn-to-fat.htm


If it was true i wouldnt be competing mate.


----------



## SneakyCarrot (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah I know but is it your main kcal source? a kcal is a measure of energy so anything excess wont be put on as muscle it will be burnt as energy/ stored as fat (delete as appropriate depending on how much energy you use/ other kcal sources!) Its what I get told from every angle so I thought it was a reliable piece of information especially as its taught on medical courses at university. Im not being trying to be obtuse, just wondering why I was incorrect and should have deleted my post so others could learn. Im an engineering student so naturally technicalities are of interest to me


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

been eating like mad last few days and pretty clean, i seems that most of the weights goes straight to the belly is there anyway i can avoid it?


----------



## SneakyCarrot (Nov 20, 2011)

I think you might be getting mixed up with bloat. There is no such thing as spot fat reduction. You gain/ lose fat from areas as your genetics dictate. Results can appear to be spot reduction if the muscle below it grows etc...

Results dont happen overnight, try a month or two


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

jjcooper said:


> Im sure excess protein is burnt for energy not stored as fat
> 
> Correct me if im wrong


If your muscles need a lot of repair I imagine you would absorb/use a lot of the protein for that. As for using for energy, urinating out and storing as fat, I guess the percentages kinda depend on what state your body is in and the amount of protein you've consumed. E.g. heavy workout in the gym.. 15g of protein presume all of it would go towards repair and be ''used'' and none would turn to fat. But if you have some sedentary guy with muscles in good condition and they suddenly consume 50g of protein I reckon a higher percentage would go into the fat reserves etc if you see what I mean.


----------



## 000 (Nov 29, 2010)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> Dude if your finding it hard to get the calories boost your protein shakes. I do this
> 
> 2 scoops of whey 200 calories
> 
> ...


What is the carb powder? is it a form of fast acting sugar or complex carb?


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> Dude if your finding it hard to get the calories boost your protein shakes. I do this
> 
> 2 scoops of whey 200 calories
> 
> ...


Trying not to sound too dumb but do you have to wack this In a blender first or do you eat the chunks of bannana ?


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

killah said:


> been eating like mad last few days and pretty clean, i seems that most of the weights goes straight to the belly is there anyway i can avoid it?


Eat less, lol.

Regardless of whether the source is clean or not, taking in too many calories will result in fat gain.


----------

